# Fishing tip #1037. Foam Reel Protective Covers



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you leave your reels aboard your boat, make darn sure your foam reel covers are clean and dry. Salty foam covers trap moisture against your reels causing premature corrosion problems.

It is a simple matter to take your foam covers home and wash them with a load of clothes then let them air dry before using them on your reels again. Clean, dry covers are fine. Damp, salty covers ruin reels.

I'd much rather have scratches than corrosion.

Air dry your tackle then wipe it down with an oily rag. Then, if you must, snap on the foam reel covers---CLEAN, DRY COVERS.


----------

